# Rockwell wants to help us sell our woodworking talents



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Rockler has joined forces with CustomMade in an effort to increase the ability of the woodworker to find customers for their products.

http://www.modernwoodworking.com/articlesed.aspx?a=2684&z=83


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dez


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, that should do a lot of people some good.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I subscribe to several industrial woodworking trade magazines and ran across the article. 
Hopefully it will help some of out. 
I didn't check the whole thing but from what I saw it may require money to register and post pictures of your projects. 
Either way it is another resource for anyone that wants to make money working with wood.


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried the link and got - Service Unavailable, even at just the www.modernwoodworking.com

Bob


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

The link to the article worked fine for me just now.
And this is the link at Rockler;

"www.Rockler.com/CustomMade"


----------

